

JSOS – An operating system written in JavaScript - graghav
https://github.com/charliesome/jsos

======
bahador
Web, server, mobile, hardware, and now OS. JS is omnipresent. JS all the
things!

~~~
graghav
Yeah. Its everywhere, even on Embedded Devices
[http://cylonjs.com/](http://cylonjs.com/)

------
VOYD
why?

